# Metamucil for IBS - D ?



## Alan M

Hi,New forum member here.I have IBS that is predominently of the diarrheoa type. I tend to get my worst symptoms early morning or just before lunch. Each attack is usually just one actual movement but it is followed by lots of cramps and soreness etc. Sometimes I will go back to the bathroom again because it feels like I have to go but usually only gas ensues.Food and stress are definite triggers for me. It doesn't seem to matter what food I eat although big greasy meals are definitely worse. Recently I was in Hawaii visiting family and we went to a remote beach where there were no bathrooms. I decided not to eat anything for lunch but I still could feel the symptoms starting albeit not nearly as strongly as if I had eaten. I was able to keep calm and hold off going for a few hours. If I was near a toilet I would have passed some gas but felt it was too risky if you know what I mean. As soon as I got back to the condo I ate two cookies and immediately had diarrheoa.Anyways to my question for this post. I read somewhere that metamucil is a good thing to take for IBS-D. I had always assumed it was just for constipation. Is there any truth to this? Has anyone else with IBS-D had any luck in relieving symptoms with metamucil?Also what about a product called IBSRegulan? Sounds like it might work for all types of IBS.Thanks,Alan M


----------



## overitnow

Alan,Metamucil is a soluble fiber and will absorb liquid in the system. I use a blended fiber powder (with prebiotics, herbals, and even a small amount of insoluble fiber--the kind more likely to cause D-ish reactions) which does firm up my stools, though nowhere near enough to stop my IBS symptoms on it's own. There was a woman, Talissa, who used to post quite frequently here, who had been able to control her D with huge amounts of fiber. (You could use the "members" search to find her posts, although there would be a lot to sort through.) She found this too difficult to pursue as a long term fix; but, depending on the particular severity of your D, you may find it at least helpful, as well. Mark


----------



## Kathleen M.

Soluble fibers (which is what Metamucil is) tend to be more of a stool normalizer than just a stool loosener.They both soak up extra water and hold onto it. This is different than an osmotic laxative that only pulls more water in, but doesn't soak it up.So for some on the loose side it adds some bulk that also soaks up some of the excess water. For the constipated it doesn't let the body dry the stools out as much. So it tend to pull both directions to the middle.That being said the results vary quite a bit. Start with a small amount (like 1/4 of a dose) and work up over the course of several days to see if there is an amount that helps. Some people find any fiber tends to be a problem for them.Metamucil is fermentable so some people do not tolerate the gas generated when it ferments. Citrucel has a similar function in stool, but is not fermentable so may be something to try.The good news is when fiber does work for an IBSers it is a cheap and safe way to ease symptoms. It is usually worth a shot, but you have to see if you are one of those it will help or not.


----------



## Alan M

Thanks Mark and Kathleen,I figure it's worth a try and you've helped confirm this.If it doesn't help I'll give the Citrocel a try. Alan M


----------



## AmandaP

A specialist recommended Metamucil to me several years ago for IBS-D. He told me to take one TBL in 8 ounces of water 3 times a day. It worked for about 3 weeks. Then my system got used to it and it went back to its old ways. However, I have one friend that takes only one TBL in water in the morning and it works for the rest of the day for her. I guess you will have to experiment with it to see what happens. When reading different posts on this forum, you can see what works for some, does not work for others.


----------



## Alan M

Thanks Amanda,I'm starting off with one tablespoon a day (in the morning) to see how I do.I used to take this dose about twenty years ago when I seemed to have the opposite problem to what I have now and my system seemed to be ok with it then. I rarely seemed to get diarreah back then but still had lots of bowel issues like constipation and cramps, gas etc. It seems as I've gotten older it's developed into more of a IBS-D type of situation. Probably because os stress and issues with depression and OCD etc.Anyhow hopefully the metamucil will help.Thanks again,Alan M.


----------



## bitterxsweet615

heymy Dr recommended citracel for me and it made me feel terrible...he told me to try for 3 days and all i did was lay on the couch..i didn't even think of going anywhere...from what I've read different people have different reactions to it..i recommend you try it..however i didn't respond so well to it..


----------



## Alan M

I had a lot of rolling type gas in my gut yesterday for awhile, it felt quite different from my usual symptoms. I think it must have been the metamucil. If it continues I'll give the citrucel a try. Yesterday was one of those days I get sometimes, lots of gas but no actual movements, didn't really feel incredibly constipated though. Usually means today will be bad. Also going back to work so lots of anxiety and stress so that will have it's usual affect I'm sure. Thanks,Alan M


----------



## overitnow

I think a week to two weeks of gas is often part of the fiber experience and it is really only after that passes that you can make an evaluation of how it works in you. I don't know that Citrucel will or won't be as good at absorbing as Metamucil, but don't let a fairly predictable reaction put you off of a reasonable trial period.Mark


----------



## Alan M

Thanks Mark,I'm going to keep on with the Metamucil for now as you have suggested. Yesterday I felt fine and if it does give me gas it certainly is something I'm used to! Alan M.


----------

